# Is the Arx-A7 really happening!!!



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Browsing Chane's forum & found a few words from Jon on the A7. Really looking forward to these.

Here is what Jon says about it:



> L7 refers to Craig's preferred nomenclature: A 'Lane' A7 tower by another name. The 'A7' a few folks have been asking about.
> 
> The most important hurdle for this model has been solved. This is the 6.5" SplitGap woofer, developed for this model. This driver has an alloy cone, a softer suspension, and lowered resonance. A triple set of them will probably be the L7's bass section. Expect another 10Hz below the A5 and upcoming A5rx-c's response at approximately the same sensitivity and impedance.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm wondering how much increase in SPL these might achieve. And also curious if there is a price window as of yet! :spend:


----------



## duluth5 (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh man, I'm having such a hard time waiting for the A5s to come in stock and now a possiblity of A7???


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds cool. With the A5's doing so well in the $1000 shoot out, I wonder if they are going to be better or just different. 

Does anyone know when the new a5's will be out? Early Spring is what I have heard but what does that really mean?


----------



## tlee82 (Feb 19, 2014)

On the Chane site, late spring. I'm in the same boat, patiently waiting


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Jon wrote:



> There could be L7 news in about 30 days that we're testing the prototypes.


If they preform like the A5's, we are in for a real treat. If they preform better.....:T! 
I believe he is looking to compete with speakers like the ones in our $3000 speaker eval. So we should see a bit better bass extension.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Jon is working on the prototype L-7 now. Sonically, it will be much like the A-5's successor (The L-5) in a larger package with more bass extension than the A-5/L-5's ...


----------

